
Negative effects of LocalStorage expiry for 1Password - blakewatson
https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209563
======
blakewatson
This also hurts my app ([https://afinestart.me/](https://afinestart.me/))
because the free, no-account-needed version stores users' bookmarks in
localStorage (only the web version though, the extensions have their own, more
persistent local storage).

------
Hackbraten
Having the 1Password secret key purged from browser storage is indeed
unacceptable. It’s essentially half of the vault secret (the other half being
the master password). If they can no longer keep the secret key in browser
storage, vaults are going to be less secure.

I hope Apple backs away from its plans.

